# Ophiophagus hannah in captivity?



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Do DWA owners keep this species as i'm talking about the species for an assignment later in the year. Are these snakes aggressive or does the temperment change per snake? and do they show a great amount of intelligence?.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

They are bloody clever, but aggression differs from individual to individual.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

My friend keeps one... A very large male.... Yes it seems intelligent IMO and it has a certain amount of presence when it's out.... I wouldn't call it aggression, it knows it's big and it knows you know it's big so it plays on it IMO....
I've never seen it in a mad frenzy though.... Maybe it never does that sort of thing, I don't really know.....
Maybe he'll come on and give you his opinion on what they are really like to own....
I'll pm him for you and see if he wants to speak about owning one....


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

thanky you :notworthy:i'm just jotting ideas and questions down at the moment because my one of my assignment is about keeping exotics so i chose the king cobra for it they seem fairly intresting species. Oh and do they always eat other snakes or is it a varied diet that prefers snakes?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

AFAIK..... They eat snakes..... A CB one that is a rat eater is mega bucks.... And not easily available...
Though I don't know why I am answering any of these questions as I am handing on second hand info that I may have wrong.....
I hope my mate comes on to answer for you as he will know the definite answers...


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Ophiophagus hannah means snake eater. In the wild they are almost strictly snake eaters


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Ophiophagus hannah means snake eater. In the wild they are almost strictly snake eaters


When my friend lets his out in the snake room, it's not interested in the people stood around. It spends it's first moments out looking in the other vivs to see what it can get in and eat.......
These snakes are smart....


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

PM viperlover, he has vast amounts of experience with google and wikipedia and can probably spout a good amount of rehashed information from www.BS.com before being corrected and becoming the backtracking champion of Southampton.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

nah i want keeping experience not spouted drivel that i can find myself thank you


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> AFAIK..... They eat snakes..... A CB one that is a rat eater is mega bucks.... And not easily available...
> Though I don't know why I am answering any of these questions as I am handing on second hand info that I may have wrong.....
> I hope my mate comes on to answer for you as he will know the definite answers...


I find the subject of O. hannah in captivity really interesting. Would really love to hear from someone who keeps them.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Jack W said:


> I find the subject of O. hannah in captivity really interesting. Would really love to hear from someone who keeps them.


Only one favour per year 
Unless either of us hears otherwise..... LOL


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Do kings gape a lot?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have only kept one King Cobra so my experience is limited.

I first kept it in a typical sliding front snake cage, but they are a little active for that kind of cage. So I built a small room, about the size of a bathroom for it. Also, roof height. I pt an excellent drainage system in, so I could make it "rain" almost every day.
My King was a snake eater.
Handling is like handling any other cobra really, they are just big.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a CB male; he is only a few months old. James, they do gape at times but differ from one to another. I have never seen my king strike, he will gape every now and then, he hoods quite often but it seems to be more of inquisitive hood – not all that different from any of my other cobras.

My male cape cobra gapes more than the king – and strikes every time he catches a glimpse of me.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> I have a CB male; he is only a few months old. James, they do gape at times but differ from one to another. I have never seen my king strike, he will gape every now and then, he hoods quite often but it seems to be more of inquisitive hood – not all that different from any of my other cobras.
> 
> My male cape cobra gapes more than the king – and strikes every time he catches a glimpse of me.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers Dave.

We all love attitude don't we? lol.

Testosterone lol


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> We all love attitude don't we? lol.
> 
> Testosterone lol


WE all love attitude? WE James? I can guarantee that if you encountered a cape cobra with attitude you would :censor: yourself so explosively that your entire digestive tract would need to be hosed down by the fire service as it lay stretched out behind you smouldering.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> WE all love attitude? WE James? I can guarantee that if you encountered a cape cobra with attitude you would :censor: yourself so explosively that your entire digestive tract would need to be hosed down by the fire service as it lay stretched out behind you smouldering.


Yeah I have to tell you James, find a Cape Cobra in the middle of the day at a nice 45 degrees Celsius and the word "attitude" gets a whole new meaning.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I wasn't reffering to snakes in my reply...Attitude in general. Testosterone (Assuming Dave's O. hannah is a male)...Its just a male thing, we don't like people disturbing our peace and quiet lol. Ofcourse, I am not speaking for everybody.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they are not snakes mentally... they are smart... aware. they think.

they are truly kings in every way...


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> we don't like people disturbing our peace and quiet lol.


The irony is almost palpable


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Well i've got my info of off someone and i thank them for it if i need anymore i will go back to ask him so thank you guys with your advice as well.


----------

